# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  غم عمیق پشت کنکور موندن

## Frozen

سلام بچه ها 
من امسال سال اولیه ک پشت کنکورم
پارسال نتیجه اونی نشد که میخواستم
الان با اینکه 6 ماه گذشته هنوز نمیتونم غمش رو فراموش کنم
وقتی میبینم بعضی دوستام قبول شدن اما من نه
حتی وقتی میبینم دوستای پشت کنکوریم که ترازاشون از من بهتره ! حسودی نمیکنم بهشون !دوست دارم اونا بالا بمونن ولی منم بتونم ترازامو به 7 هزار برسونم
البته دلیل نرسیدن به نتیجه خوب تو ازمونا همین به دوش کشیدن حسرت عمیق گذشته هست
ساعت مطالعمم خیلی کمه ...تمرکزم هی بخاطر ناراحتی بهم میخوره و وارد فاز غم و استرس میشم
توروخدا کمکم کنید :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mahmood2020

سلام
ببین من کسی هستم که چند ساله همین مشکل تو رو داشتم،میگفتم بقیه قبول شدن و ...

الان که چند سال گذشته نه اونا از من خبری دارن نه من از اونا ، همه هم فقط به خودشون فکر می کنن و برای کسی اهمیت نداره تو الان کجایی و چیکار می کنی

یه جمله بهت می گم : فارغ از نتیجه گذشته و نتیجه آینده *فقط بخون !!!* اگه الان نخونی یه ماه دیگه میگی کاش از 20 دی شروع کرده بودم

خود منم دیر شروع کردم و کم می خونم اما دیگه برام نتیجه مهم نیست ، فقط دوست دارم هر روز کمی از دیروز خودم بهتر باشم ، یادت باشه رقیبت *خودتی*

----------


## ifmvi

*سلام . خودت از همه مهم تری : ) 
کنارِ خودت بمون و اگر ارتباطت با دوستانت که قبول شدن خیلی اذیتت میکنه ، برای یه مدت محدودترش کن . پشتِ کنکور موندن برایِ رسیدن به هدفت خیلی ارزشمنده . هیچ ایرادی هم نداره . ریلکس درس بخون و به خودت اهمیت بده ، اجازه نده استرس و عذابِ بیهوده بهت وارد بشه . سعی کن توی این مدت باقی مونده بی خبر باشی، تراز دوستانت رو هم نگاه نکن . دیگه همین . بدرخشی : )
*

----------


## ij16

> سلام بچه ها 
> من امسال سال اولیه ک پشت کنکورم
> پارسال نتیجه اونی نشد که میخواستم
> الان با اینکه 6 ماه گذشته هنوز نمیتونم غمش رو فراموش کنم
> وقتی میبینم بعضی دوستام قبول شدن اما من نه
> حتی وقتی میبینم دوستای پشت کنکوریم که ترازاشون از من بهتره ! حسودی نمیکنم بهشون !دوست دارم اونا بالا بمونن ولی منم بتونم ترازامو به 7 هزار برسونم
> البته دلیل نرسیدن به نتیجه خوب تو ازمونا همین به دوش کشیدن حسرت عمیق گذشته هست
> ساعت مطالعمم خیلی کمه ...تمرکزم هی بخاطر ناراحتی بهم میخوره و وارد فاز غم و استرس میشم
> توروخدا کمکم کنید


خودتو با بقیه مقایسه نکن سعی کن از دیروزت بهتر باشی ساعت مطالعت اگه کمه باید بالا ببری برا تو که پشتی هر روز حداقل ۸ ساعتو باید داشته باشی کم کم بیشترش کن اما کیفیت نباید کم بشه

----------


## devious

_
 فقط یه جمله بهت میگم : (( نذار این غم بیخود و بی جهت خدایی نکرده کارو به سال های بعد بکشونه )) 

بعدشم شما دارین واسه چیزی که دوستش دارین میجنگین وتلاش میکنین خستگی وغصه و این چیزا برای همه هست . 
 @zahragh79_

----------


## Frozen

> *سلام . خودت از همه مهم تری : ) 
> کنارِ خودت بمون و اگر ارتباطت با دوستانت که قبول شدن خیلی اذیتت میکنه ، برای یه مدت محدودترش کن . پشتِ کنکور موندن برایِ رسیدن به هدفت خیلی ارزشمنده . هیچ ایرادی هم نداره . ریلکس درس بخون و به خودت اهمیت بده ، اجازه نده استرس و عذابِ بیهوده بهت وارد بشه . سعی کن توی این مدت باقی مونده بی خبر باشی، تراز دوستانت رو هم نگاه نکن . دیگه همین . بدرخشی : )
> *


مرسی عزیزم از راهنماییت
میدونی خیلی سعی میکنم خودمو قانع کنم نرم استوری دوستام ک قبول شدن و هی فرت و فرت با روپوش عکس میذارن رو نبینم یا بعد ازمونای قلمچی نرم تو رتبه برترای شهرم تراز دوستامو نگاه نکنم!ولی خر فوضول درونم اجازه نمیده بهمممم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Frozen

> خودتو با بقیه مقایسه نکن سعی کن از دیروزت بهتر باشی ساعت مطالعت اگه کمه باید بالا ببری برا تو که پشتی هر روز حداقل ۸ ساعتو باید داشته باشی کم کم بیشترش کن اما کیفیت نباید کم بشه


نه ساعت مطالعم روزی 4-5 ساعته
چجوری برسونم خودمو بالای 8 ؟
از درس خوندن زود خسته میشم اخه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## nafas216

من خودمم پشت کنکورم مثل تو سال اولمه اون اولا انقدر حرص خوردم که یه سریا از بچه های کلاسمون که رتبشون مثل من بود رفتن پردیس خوندن ولی من نمیتونستم یه سریا بدتر از من اورده بودن سهمیه تاثیر گذاشت الان تو دانشگاهش هی میشستم با خودم فکر میکردم چی میشد تو موقعیت اونا بودم ولی یه لحظه به خودم اومدم دیدم اینده ای که هنوز ساخته نشده و منتظر ساخته شدندرو ول کردم چسبیدم به گذشته و مردمی که هیچ ارزشی ندارن(منظورم از ارزش اینه که قرار نیست تغییری ایجاد کنن تو وضعیتم)نشستم خودم برای خودم برنامه ریزی کردم و دارم کم کم خودمو نزدیک میکنم یه اون جایی که دوست دارم 
قضیه اینه که هیچکی قرار نیست دلش به حال ما بسوزه ما خودمون باید همت کنیم پاشیم هرچی نا امیدیه بزاریم کنار و با ارزو ها و امیدایی که داریم پاشیم و اینده ای بسازیم که مشتاقشیم بنظر با فکر کردن به اینجور چیزا بتونی اون غصه حاصل از پشت کنکور موندنو از خودت دور کنی و روی حال تمرکز کنی

----------


## rozhano

> مرسی عزیزم از راهنماییت
> میدونی خیلی سعی میکنم خودمو قانع کنم نرم استوری دوستام ک قبول شدن و هی فرت و فرت با روپوش عکس میذارن رو نبینم یا بعد ازمونای قلمچی نرم تو رتبه برترای شهرم تراز دوستامو نگاه نکنم!ولی خر فوضول درونم اجازه نمیده بهمممم


بنظر من اینستاتو کلا حذف کن واقعا موثره
ولی بنظرم رتبه براترا شهرتونو ببینی بعضی وقتا بدک نیست یه تلنگر میخوری به خودت میای :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## rozhano

> نه ساعت مطالعم روزی 4-5 ساعته
> چجوری برسونم خودمو بالای 8 ؟
> از درس خوندن زود خسته میشم اخه


دفتر قلم چی رو پر کن.
سعی کن حر روز نیم ساعت به 5 ساعتت اضافه کن ضرف یه هفته میشی 8 ساعت :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام بچه ها 
> من امسال سال اولیه ک پشت کنکورم
> پارسال نتیجه اونی نشد که میخواستم
> الان با اینکه 6 ماه گذشته هنوز نمیتونم غمش رو فراموش کنم
> وقتی میبینم بعضی دوستام قبول شدن اما من نه
> حتی وقتی میبینم دوستای پشت کنکوریم که ترازاشون از من بهتره ! حسودی نمیکنم بهشون !دوست دارم اونا بالا بمونن ولی منم بتونم ترازامو به 7 هزار برسونم
> البته دلیل نرسیدن به نتیجه خوب تو ازمونا همین به دوش کشیدن حسرت عمیق گذشته هست
> ساعت مطالعمم خیلی کمه ...تمرکزم هی بخاطر ناراحتی بهم میخوره و وارد فاز غم و استرس میشم
> توروخدا کمکم کنید


خواهر من سال اول پشت کنکور بودن ک الان دیگ رسم داره میشه تو تجربی :-))) 
بخدا بعد از کنکور و ورود ب دانشگاه خبر خاصی نیست  کاش من بازم پشت میموندم ولی خب رشته مورد علاقمو میخوندم. 
برای چیزی ک دوست داری بجنگ اونه ک بعدا بهت ارامش میده 
پشت کنکور موندن حسرت و غم نداره بلکه خودش گاهی یه شجاعته ... خودتو با چیزی ک هر لحظه هستی مقایسه کن ، واقعا اینو من درک کردم ... از خودت جلو بزنی از همه جلو میزنی .

----------


## Frozen

> بنظر من اینستاتو کلا حذف کن واقعا موثره
> ولی بنظرم رتبه براترا شهرتونو ببینی بعضی وقتا بدک نیست یه تلنگر میخوری به خودت میای)


حذف کردم اینستامو ولی خب بعضی وقتا از گوگل میرم سرک میکشم :Yahoo (50): 
اتفاقا رتبه برترا بعد ازمون بیشتر از همه چی اعصابمو خورد میکنه!!!!!!

----------


## Frozen

> خواهر من سال اول پشت کنکور بودن ک الان دیگ رسم داره میشه تو تجربی :-))) 
> بخدا بعد از کنکور و ورود ب دانشگاه خبر خاصی نیست  کاش من بازم پشت میموندم ولی خب رشته مورد علاقمو میخوندم. 
> برای چیزی ک دوست داری بجنگ اونه ک بعدا بهت ارامش میده 
> پشت کنکور موندن حسرت و غم نداره بلکه خودش گاهی یه شجاعته ... خودتو با چیزی ک هر لحظه هستی مقایسه کن ، واقعا اینو من درک کردم ... از خودت جلو بزنی از همه جلو میزنی .


اره بنظرم اصلا پشت کنکور بودن رو به عنوان یه سبک زندگی مدرن باید به کل جهان معرفی کنیم  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## ij16

> نه ساعت مطالعم روزی 4-5 ساعته
> چجوری برسونم خودمو بالای 8 ؟
> از درس خوندن زود خسته میشم اخه


بد نیست پیش مشاور بری

----------


## -Sara-

دیروز یکی داشت درمورد همین غم و ناراحتی که پشت کنکور مونده حرف میزد 
بعد در جوابش میگفتن 
کسی که پشت کنکور وایساده شجاعه و اونقد هدفش واسش ارزشمنده که این سختی هارو داره تحمل میکنه درحالی که این همه دانشگاه هست که بدون ازمونه و  مثل صد نفر دیگه میتونست بره!

ناراحتش نباشید لطفا

+نزارید سال دیگه این موقع حسرت اینکه چرا پارسال درس نخوندید بگیره شما رو !
موفق باشید

----------


## Mahdyu

شیرینیه قبولی تو رشته ی دلخواهت قطعا غم الانت رو میشوره میبره. با قدرت ادامه بده, منم 99 کنکوره دوممه و خیلی وقتا خیلی ناراحت و نا امید میشم و اینکه 100% دوستای نزدیکم پزشکی قبول و این خیلی اذیتم میکنه, ولی وقتی به سال آینده فکر میکنم میبینم که تحمله سال بعد رو ندارم و باید امسال تمومش کنم.

----------


## Ellie.79

*همیشه معتقدم غم پشت کنکور موندن از شکست عشقیم بدتره 
ولی ولی ولی 

این غم نهایتا 2 , 3 ماه باید ادامه داشته باشه و با شروع آزمونا و سرگرم شدن ب درسا [تاحدودی] فراموش میشه . اتفاقا فکر کردن به اینکه بقیه دانشگاهن و .. یه نیروی محرکه ست واسه اینکه بهتر درس بخونی . ولی اگه بیش از اندازه بخوای به این مسائل بها بدی دیگه میشه سم و جلوی درس خوندنت رو میگیره . 
*پشت کنکور موندن چیز بدی نیست (بخصوص سال اول) . کسی که نتونسته با یه بار تلاش موفق بشه , پشت کنکور میمونه تا دوباره واسه هدفش تلاش کنه , پشت کنکور موندن چیز عجیب و بدی نیست , انقدر بزرگش نکنین (با تشکر از سخنان دوست خوبم قبل از کنکور 98  @Saeed79@ )

دفترچه خاطرات میتونه یه منبع خوب واسه خالی کردن احساسات باشه . اینجوری غم عمیق پشت کنکور موندن رو میریزی لای صفحات دفترچه و خودت پامیشی با انگیزه میخونی.  هروقت احساس ناراحتی بهت دست داد , احساساتتو تو یه دفتر کوچیک بنویس و ببند و همونجا فراموشش کن . 
نمیخوام استرس بدم ولی اگه همین الان جدی شروع نکنی بخونی سال دومت هم برفناست , به اندازه کافی دیر هست . بیشتر از این کشش نده , قطعا با ساعت مطالعه بالا و مفید از الان میتونی نتیجه ی بهتری از پارسال کسب کنی*

----------


## NormaL

> نه ساعت مطالعم روزی 4-5 ساعته
> چجوری برسونم خودمو بالای 8 ؟
> از درس خوندن زود خسته میشم اخه


چجوری خسته میشی؟! من که یازدهمیم تو روزای تعطیل 8-9 ساعت میخونم و بازم به بودجه بندی نمیرسم:/ شما که دیگه جای خود داری...

----------


## Frozen

> چجوری خسته میشی؟! من که یازدهمیم تو روزای تعطیل 8-9 ساعت میخونم و بازم به بودجه بندی نمیرسم:/ شما که دیگه جای خود داری...



من با همین ساعت به بودجه بندی ازمونام میرسم نتایجمم بد نیس به نسبت 
بالاخره هرکی یه پایه درسی و یه سطح علمی و سرعتی داره
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## Frozen

> شیرینیه قبولی تو رشته ی دلخواهت قطعا غم الانت رو میشوره میبره. با قدرت ادامه بده, منم 99 کنکوره دوممه و خیلی وقتا خیلی ناراحت و نا امید میشم و اینکه 100% دوستای نزدیکم پزشکی قبول و این خیلی اذیتم میکنه, ولی وقتی به سال آینده فکر میکنم میبینم که تحمله سال بعد رو ندارم و باید امسال تمومش کنم.


واقعا...با این حرفت کاملا موافقم امسال باید تموم شه دیگه  :Yahoo (17):  مرسی از راهنمایی

----------


## Frozen

> *همیشه معتقدم غم پشت کنکور موندن از شکست عشقیم بدتره 
> ولی ولی ولی 
> 
> این غم نهایتا 2 , 3 ماه باید ادامه داشته باشه و با شروع آزمونا و سرگرم شدن ب درسا [تاحدودی] فراموش میشه . اتفاقا فکر کردن به اینکه بقیه دانشگاهن و .. یه نیروی محرکه ست واسه اینکه بهتر درس بخونی . ولی اگه بیش از اندازه بخوای به این مسائل بها بدی دیگه میشه سم و جلوی درس خوندنت رو میگیره . 
> *پشت کنکور موندن چیز بدی نیست (بخصوص سال اول) . کسی که نتونسته با یه بار تلاش موفق بشه , پشت کنکور میمونه تا دوباره واسه هدفش تلاش کنه , پشت کنکور موندن چیز عجیب و بدی نیست , انقدر بزرگش نکنین (با تشکر از سخنان دوست خوبم قبل از کنکور 98  @Saeed79@ )
> 
> دفترچه خاطرات میتونه یه منبع خوب واسه خالی کردن احساسات باشه . اینجوری غم عمیق پشت کنکور موندن رو میریزی لای صفحات دفترچه و خودت پامیشی با انگیزه میخونی.  هروقت احساس ناراحتی بهت دست داد , احساساتتو تو یه دفتر کوچیک بنویس و ببند و همونجا فراموشش کن . 
> نمیخوام استرس بدم ولی اگه همین الان جدی شروع نکنی بخونی سال دومت هم برفناست , به اندازه کافی دیر هست . بیشتر از این کشش نده , قطعا با ساعت مطالعه بالا و مفید از الان میتونی نتیجه ی بهتری از پارسال کسب کنی*


اوهوم...دفترچه خاطرات فکر خوبیه
مرسی که برام نوشتین  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## NormaL

> من با همین ساعت به بودجه بندی ازمونام میرسم نتایجمم خوبه 
> بالاخره هرکی یه پایه درسی و یه سطح علمی و سرعتی داره
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز


بنده قصد توهین نداشتم. فقط یه کم تعجب کردم. در ضمن کیفیت مطالعه خیلی مهمه. شاید شما با 4 ساعت خوندن، به اندازه ی 8 ساعت من درس بخونید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mary70

ببینید دوست عزیز منم قبلا برا اینکه دچار این غم نشم و دیگران نگن چرا پشت کنکور موندی انتخاب رشته کردم و رفتم دانشگاه تا ارشد هم ادامه دادم ولی همیشه حسرت این به دلم بود که چرا یه سال پشت کنکور نموندم تا پزشکی قبول شم چون تواناییشو داشتم و الان دقیقا ۱۰ سال از اون سال میگذره و من دارم باز برا کنکور میخونم
پشت کنکور موندن نه تنها بد نیست بلکه به قول یکی از دوستان که توی همین تاپیک گفتن شجاعته 
نزار این ۶ ماه باقی مونده رو از دست بدی چون دقیقا چند سال دیگه تنها چیزی که یادت نمونده همین غم و حسرت هست و تنها چیزی که یادت مونده تلاشیه که کردی تا قبول شی
امیدوارم زودتر فکرتو متمرکز کنی و بخونی و به خواستت برسی

----------


## Colonius

اینو یه فرصت حساب کن یعنی مثلا اگر قرار بود همدان قبول بشی تبدیلش کن به تهران

----------


## Colonius

> اینو یه فرصت حساب کن یعنی مثلا اگر قرار بود همدان قبول بشی تبدیلش کن به تهران


درضمن رو همه رو هم کم کن

----------


## Frozen

> بنده قصد توهین نداشتم. فقط یه کم تعجب کردم. در ضمن کیفیت مطالعه خیلی مهمه. شاید شما با 4 ساعت خوندن، به اندازه ی 8 ساعت من درس بخونید


نه عزیز منم ب نشانه توهین برداشت نکردم که
درکت میکنم خود منم یازدهم بودم خب بخاطر مدرسه و اینکه 10-12 تا معلم هرروز هرکودوم یه ادا در میارن و کوییز های بیخود و اذیت های مسخره به بودجه بندی نمیرسیدم
شما با یه برنامه ریزی خوب مطمئنا میتونی خودتو برسونی به بودجه ازمونا ...اگه هم نشد فدای سرتون چون تو تابستون دوازدهم وقت جبران هست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Frozen

> ببینید دوست عزیز منم قبلا برا اینکه دچار این غم نشم و دیگران نگن چرا پشت کنکور موندی انتخاب رشته کردم و رفتم دانشگاه تا ارشد هم ادامه دادم ولی همیشه حسرت این به دلم بود که چرا یه سال پشت کنکور نموندم تا پزشکی قبول شم چون تواناییشو داشتم و الان دقیقا ۱۰ سال از اون سال میگذره و من دارم باز برا کنکور میخونم
> پشت کنکور موندن نه تنها بد نیست بلکه به قول یکی از دوستان که توی همین تاپیک گفتن شجاعته 
> نزار این ۶ ماه باقی مونده رو از دست بدی چون دقیقا چند سال دیگه تنها چیزی که یادت نمونده همین غم و حسرت هست و تنها چیزی که یادت مونده تلاشیه که کردی تا قبول شی
> امیدوارم زودتر فکرتو متمرکز کنی و بخونی و به خواستت برسی


چقدر حرفاتون دلنشین بود
مرسی که تجربتون رو در اختیارم گذاشتین
حتما سعی میکنم از این به بعد نگرشم رو عوض کنم
شما هم ایشالا امسال به هدفتون میرسید مطئنا :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Frozen

> اینو یه فرصت حساب کن یعنی مثلا اگر قرار بود همدان قبول بشی تبدیلش کن به تهران


چیو فرصت حساب کنم؟ غم عمیق رو؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
نمیگم تا الان بد خوندما نه..ولی عالی هم نخوندم!فک نکنم بشه ب تهران فکر کرد :///

----------


## Rainbow7

خب سلام زهرا .در همین ناراحتی بمون هر روز برو استوری هارو ببین و در اینترنت چرخ بزن خب چه اتفاقی میفته 
دو راه وجود داره با دوتا فلش نشونت میدم 
هرکدوم ببین نتیجش چیه ؟؟ 
1-راه اول اینه که همش فکر کنی پارسال چرا نشد .استوری هارو ببینی و هی غصه بخوری ؟؟؟؟ نتیجه چی میشه خواهشا جواب بده ؟ یعنی همون روالی که داری انجام میدی چی میشه نتیجش ؟
2-بشینی قشنگ روزی 8 ساعت به بالا بخونی ؟ این نتیجش چی میشه ؟ 
خب منم الان از سال 95 کنکور میدم خیلی هم برای کارهای گذشتم پشیمانم .و خیلی ناراحت که ای کاش همون اول میخوندم الان هم مدرسه ای هارو میبینم دخترو پسر که رفتن به اینده فکر کردن .خیلی پشیمانم ولی دارم همون کارای قبلی رو انجام میدم .خب نتیجه چی میشه ایا من از این گودال غم بیرون میام نه ؟؟ پس راه حل چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من پشیمانم ---------->همون کارهارو انجام میدم --------->خب سال بعد چی میشه بدتر از همین ------->الان که وقت هست بخونم پس تغییر میدم 
تاسف کافی نیست ----->تغییر لازمه 
به تقدیر هم فکر کن
من فکر میکنم زنگ خطر بزرگ برای تو پیش امده و تو داری وارد مردابه پشت کنکور میشی خودتو امسال در بیار .

----------


## Rainbow7

تو حتما امسالت هم رو از دست میدیا اگه اینطوری پیش بری بتر س

----------


## Rainbow7

فایل پیوست 90874
تو حتما امسالت هم رو از دست میدیا اگه اینطوری پیش بری بترس

----------


## Colonius

> چیو فرصت حساب کنم؟ غم عمیق رو؟
> نمیگم تا الان بد خوندما نه..ولی عالی هم نخوندم!فک نکنم بشه ب تهران فکر کرد :///


من سراغ دارم تو مدرسمون رتبش شد 1300 الان پشت کنکوره تا تهرون قبول بشه ا توهم فرض کن قبول میشدی ولی موندی بهترشو قبول شی
بخوای قبول بشی تهران میشی چون اموزش نصف زمان رو میبره تسلط اولیه ربع زمان بدی که همونی شما توش هستی رو و تسلط ثانویه که همونی برا تهران لازمه، ربع زمان نیاز داره . به اندازه ربع اخر شما وقت داری!

----------


## Rainbow7

> من سراغ دارم تو مدرسمون رتبش شد 1300 الان پشت کنکوره تا تهرون قبول بشه ا توهم فرض کن قبول میشدی ولی موندی بهترشو قبول شی
> بخوای قبول بشی تهران میشی چون اموزش نصف زمان رو میبره تسلط اولیه ربع زمان بدی که همونی شما توش هستی رو و تسلط ثانویه که همونی برا تهران لازمه، ربع زمان نیاز داره . به اندازه ربع اخر شما وقت داری!


عرفان در مورد این زمانها که گفتی بیشتر توضیح بده

----------


## V_buqs

کسی که هدف داره پشت کنکور جلو کنکور واسش کشکه

----------


## Colonius

> عرفان در مورد این زمانها که گفتی بیشتر توضیح بده


والا تو یه سایت خوندم که من مثلا فصل مشتق رو میخوام یاد بگیرم مثلا دوهفته ی قلم چی رو در نظر میگیریم
هفته اول برای فردی که تازه میخواد یادش بگیره باید وقت بذاره و تمام نکاتشو دربیاره و یادبگیره +تست اموزشی
هفته دوم دوقسمت میشه قسمت اول تست متوسط رو به بالا در 3 روز اول. سه روز دوم تست دشوار تر از همون قسمت+علامت زده شده ها
اینو من توهفته و یه بازه برای قلم چی مثال زدم تو هربازه ای و هرمقدار مبحثی میشه گفت

----------


## Saeed79

بچه ها اکثرامشکلشون با پشت کنکور‌ موندن اینه که فکر میکنن توی دانشگاه سنشون بالاست ، یا اینکه سال اول به هدفشون نرسیدن توی چشم بقین
ولی ولی باور کنید توی کلاس واسه هیچکسی اندازه بچه هایی که چند سال پشت کنکور موندن احترام قائل نیستن ! یکی از بچه ها ۳ سال پشت کنکور بوده از ۳۷۰۰۰ رسیده ۸۰۰ ، هروقت با دوستامون حرف میزنیم و از کنارمون رد میشه همه میگن فلانی رو ، دمشش گرم انصافا
اصلا اصلا از این فکرا نکنید . دید روی پشت کنکوری ها خیلی خیلی مثبته توی جو دانشگاه
این موضوع واسه بچه های روستایی و کسایی که شرایطشون سخت بوده هم صادقه . هرجا رد میشن پشتشون از اراده شون حرف میزنن

----------


## Rainbow7

> بچه ها اکثرامشکلشون با پشت کنکور‌ موندن اینه که فکر میکنن توی دانشگاه سنشون بالاست ، یا اینکه سال اول به هدفشون نرسیدن توی چشم بقین
> ولی ولی باور کنید توی کلاس واسه هیچکسی اندازه بچه هایی که چند سال پشت کنکور موندن احترام قائل نیستن ! یکی از بچه ها ۳ سال پشت کنکور بوده از ۳۷۰۰۰ رسیده ۸۰۰ ، هروقت با دوستامون حرف میزنیم و از کنارمون رد میشه همه میگن فلانی رو ، دمشش گرم انصافا
> اصلا اصلا از این فکرا نکنید . دید روی پشت کنکوری ها خیلی خیلی مثبته توی جو دانشگاه
> این موضوع واسه بچه های روستایی و کسایی که شرایطشون سخت بوده هم صادقه . هرجا رد میشن پشتشون از اراده شون حرف میزنن


حدفت کلیشه ایه خب پشت کنکور موندن حسن نیست عیبه نمسدونم کی پشت کنکور رو حسن کرد والا الان وضع ما اینطور نبود 
بچه هارو به پشت کنکور بودن سوق ندید 
حالا بعضی ها شرایطشون سخته یک بار فقط پشت کنکور بودن مجازه فقطططططططططططططططططططططط

----------


## Rainbow7

یکی از ویژگیهای اصلی انسان سالم این است
که به بن بست نمیرسد.
همیشه ضمن واقع بینی بگویید،
باز هم راهی وجود دارد.
بزرگترین بلا،نا امیدیست

----------


## Saeed79

> حدفت کلیشه ایه خب پشت کنکور موندن حسن نیست عیبه نمسدونم کی پشت کنکور رو حسن کرد والا الان وضع ما اینطور نبود 
> بچه هارو به پشت کنکور بودن سوق ندید 
> حالا بعضی ها شرایطشون سخته یک بار فقط پشت کنکور بودن مجازه فقطططططططططططططططططططططط


سوق ؟ شرایط دانشگاه رو صرفا بازگو کردم
شما که اطلاعی ندارین چرا امتیاز منفی میدی ؟؟
اگه ۱ بار مجاز بود ۱۰ تا همکلاسی من هیچوقت اینجا نبودن
ضمن اینکه شما خودتون هم پشت کنکوری هستین

----------


## Rainbow7

> سوق ؟ شرایط دانشگاه رو صرفا بازگو کردم
> شما که اطلاعی ندارین چرا امتیاز منفی میدی ؟؟
> اگه ۱ بار مجاز بود ۱۰ تا همکلاسی من هیچوقت اینجا نبودن
> ضمن اینکه شما خودتون هم پشت کنکوری هستین


من تورو نگفتم سعید گفتم اگه مثلا خیلی نمیگفتن پشت کنکور اینا قبحشو ریختن والا نمیموندیم پشت کنکور

----------


## Saeed79

> من تورو نگفتم سعید گفتم اگه مثلا خیلی نمیگفتن پشت کنکور اینا قبحشو ریختن والا نمیموندیم پشت کنکور


آرمین جان چرا با پشت کنکوری بودن مشکل دارین
خب اولین قدم واسه یه شخص واسه موفقیتش اینه که شرایطش رو قبول کنه ... درسته که هرکسی باید تماااام تواناییش رو بذاره واسه سال اول ک پشت کنکور نمونه ...
درکل دیدگاه هرکس درمورد پشت کنکور موندن تفاوت داره ، هدف من هم فقط این بود که یه سری عقاید غلط بچه ها درمورد پشت کنکوریای دانشگاه عوض بشه

----------


## Rainbow7

> آرمین جان چرا با پشت کنکوری بودن مشکل دارین
> خب اولین قدم واسه یه شخص واسه موفقیتش اینه که شرایطش رو قبول کنه ... درسته که هرکسی باید تماااام تواناییش رو بذاره واسه سال اول ک پشت کنکور نمونه ...
> درکل دیدگاه هرکس درمورد پشت کنکور موندن تفاوت داره ، هدف من هم فقط این بود که یه سری عقاید غلط بچه ها درمورد پشت کنکوریای دانشگاه عوض بشه


این درسته سوء فهمم برطرف شد .منظورت اینه که حتما بخونه سال اول نشد چاره ای نبود .ممنونم

----------


## God_of_war

من چهار ساله پشت کنکورم سال اول حرص و غم و اندوه منو کشوند به این چهار سال پشت کنکوری .منم اون زمان میگفتم عمرا من چهار سال پشت کنکور بمونم این کند ذهنا دیگه کین خدایا. ولی خودم دچار این مرض شدم پس تمام تلاشتو بکن و حسرت نخور

----------


## Saeed79

> این درسته سوء فهمم برطرف شد .منظورت اینه که حتما بخونه سال اول نشد چاره ای نبود .ممنونم


اون صد البته
من با بچه هایی که میان و الان صفرن و میخوان ۱۴۰۰ بخونن رو هم مخالفت میکنم ...

----------


## spring__girl

غم عمیق؟ :Yahoo (21): ولم کن توروخدا 
تو تاپیکای دیگه هم دیدم ترازات خوبه عزیزم
لقب غم عمیق کمرمو به دو قسمت مساوری تقسیم کرد :Yahoo (4): 
عزیزم جدا از شوخی غم عمیق نیست..امیدوارم هیچوقت غم عمیق تجربه نکنی که حتی مرگ عزیزانت هم مسخره بیاد.. :Yahoo (1): 
ولی سعی کن اینجوری بهش نگاه نکنی
مگه چی میشه یکی امسال روپوش سفید پوشیده تو سال بعد بپوشی؟ :Yahoo (1): اتفاقا تجربه هر چی بیشتر برای زندگی مستقل آماده تر :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشب گلم
فکرای منفی رو بذار کنار :Yahoo (1): 6ماه مونده فقط..

----------


## Minooi

الان هزاران نفرم که نصیحت کنن و بگن ناراحت نباش فقط خودتی که میتونی به خودت کمک کنی رفیق حرفای بقیه عالی بودن مثل ی کاتالیزگر برا اینکه بخوای و اراده کنی و حالتو خوب کنی!
امیدوارم بتونی...موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Assi

لنتی 
تو پستات واسه من تضعیف روحیه اس شاید باورت نشه
البته ناراحت نشیا مشکل از منه
ولی اخه تو وضعت عالیه و اینطورییی
مگ همونی نیسدی ک با پنج ساعت مطاله ۶۵۰۰میاره
بابا پس تو که هشتاد درصد مسیرو رفتی که
پارسال دوستم با تراز میانگین ۶۶۰۰/۶۷۰۰ تو کنکور نهصد منطقه یک شد
موفقیت تو کنکور هیچ ربطی ب تراز کانونی نداره اگ هم داشته باشه خیلی کم
من خودم از زندگی سیرم بابا اخه تو مشکلت چیههههههههههههه؟ اینکه هف هزار نمیشی؟ اینکه بقیه رفتن دانشگا؟ چه فرقی داره یه سال اینور و اونور؟؟؟ 
(تو رو خدا جدی نگیر ب دل نگیر فقط خسته ام)

----------


## Shiva80

سلام عزیزم ببین منم یکی دوماه همینجوری بودم مخصوصا که همه دوستام رفتن دانشگاه ولی ببین منم فکر میکردم پشت کنکور موندن حماقته ولی فهمیدم که پشت کنکور موندن شجاعت میخواد اصلا ناراحت نباش جنگیدن واسه رسیدن به آرزوهات شجاعت میخواد دختر و تو شجاع بودی و پای هدف قشنگت وایسادی پس یا علی بگو پاشو بجنگ که بعد از این روزهای سخت قطعا شادی نهفته است

----------


## WallE06

_میخوای تو گذشته زندگی کنی ؟ خب زندگی کن
پس الان چی ؟ الانو ول کردی گذشته رو چسبیدی؟ 
امروزت باید از فردات بهتر باشه 
اینقدر که مثلا 20 روز دیگت یه نسخه خیلی ایده آل از خودت داشته باشی و روز بعدش کارت سخت تر باشه ..._

----------


## Frozen

> لنتی 
> تو پستات واسه من تضعیف روحیه اس شاید باورت نشه
> البته ناراحت نشیا مشکل از منه
> ولی اخه تو وضعت عالیه و اینطورییی
> مگ همونی نیسدی ک با پنج ساعت مطاله ۶۵۰۰میاره
> بابا پس تو که هشتاد درصد مسیرو رفتی که
> پارسال دوستم با تراز میانگین ۶۶۰۰/۶۷۰۰ تو کنکور نهصد منطقه یک شد
> موفقیت تو کنکور هیچ ربطی ب تراز کانونی نداره اگ هم داشته باشه خیلی کم
> من خودم از زندگی سیرم بابا اخه تو مشکلت چیههههههههههههه؟ اینکه هف هزار نمیشی؟ اینکه بقیه رفتن دانشگا؟ چه فرقی داره یه سال اینور و اونور؟؟؟ 
> (تو رو خدا جدی نگیر ب دل نگیر فقط خسته ام)



ببخشید توروخدا عزیزم
من واقعا دوست قشنگم اگه ناراحتی و دلخوری از جانب من پیش اومده فداتشم
تو اخه چرا سیری از زندگی؟میدونم شرایط سخته حال هممون بده 
ایشالا که هممون بتونیم این شرایط رو بگذرونیم

----------


## ساندیپ

ای کاش همه بچه های پشت کنکوری چه اونایی که بار دوم یا سوم ویا... کنکورشون میومدن ودر رابطه با علت اینکه نتونستن نتیجه دلخواهشون رو کسب کنن واشتباهاتی که مرتکب شدن به نظرم خیلی خوب میشه ومیتونیم از تجربیات هم استفاده کنیم لطفا یکی لطف کنه اینو به عنوان تاپیک بزنه ممنون میشم چون نمیتونم تاپیک بزنم

----------


## Assi

> ببخشید توروخدا عزیزم
> من واقعا دوست قشنگم اگه ناراحتی و دلخوری از جانب من پیش اومده فداتشم
> تو اخه چرا سیری از زندگی؟میدونم شرایط سخته حال هممون بده 
> ایشالا که هممون بتونیم این شرایط رو بگذرونیم


نه بابا چه سیر شدنی
من ک هنوز زندگی نکردم ناکامم خخخ
ببین کلا حل شد حالم خوبه الان
تو هم کم از این تاپیک فاز غما بزن چون حق نداری غمگین باشی

----------


## Frozen

> ای کاش همه بچه های پشت کنکوری چه اونایی که بار دوم یا سوم ویا... کنکورشون میومدن ودر رابطه با علت اینکه نتونستن نتیجه دلخواهشون رو کسب کنن واشتباهاتی که مرتکب شدن به نظرم خیلی خوب میشه ومیتونیم از تجربیات هم استفاده کنیم لطفا یکی لطف کنه اینو به عنوان تاپیک بزنه ممنون میشم چون نمیتونم تاپیک بزنم


اشتباه من این بود بعد عید بریدم و خوب درس نخوندم 
درضمن سر جلسه نتونستم مدیریت کنم و عادت به سکوت مطلق داشتم ...جلسه شلوغ بود گند زدم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Frozen

راستش بچه ها خیلی ممنونم از حرفای همه اونایی که مشارکت کردن :Yahoo (6): 
اینکه بی تفاوت نگذشتین و منو به عنوان خواهر کوچیکترتون راهنمایی کردید :Yahoo (112): 
اونا هم که راهنمایی نکردن بازم دسشون درد نکنه :Yahoo (50): 
حالم خییییییلیییییییییی بهتررررررههههههههه و انرژی منفیا رو کنار گذاشتم  :Y (449): 
دارم خیلی بهتر درس میخونم و حسرت های گذشته رو رها کردم :Y (741): 
مرسی که بهم گفتید پشت کنکور موندنم شجاعته!چون واقعا یسری از دوستام به رشته های سطح پایینتر قانع شدن و رفتن اما من موندم که بمونم و بجنگم برای هدفم :Y (481): 
هروقتم حس بدی بهم دست میده میام دوباره نظرات رو از اول میخونم و پر از انرژی میشم :Y (412): 
از همتون ممنونم  :Y (467): 
ما که رفتیم تا بعد کنکور 99 با خبرای خوش برمیگردم  :Yahoo (5):  :Y (532): 
ایشالا همه اوناییم که کمک کردن خبرخوش بدن  :Yahoo (1):   :Y (591): 
بازم مرسی  :Yahoo (8):  :Y (477):  :Y (466):

----------


## abbasdezaki

سلام اگ ساعت مطالعت کمه سعی نکن همین اول از ۴ برسونی ۸ منم ساعت مطالعم اولاش خیلی کم بود ولی دوتا راهکار بود که باعث شد بیشترش کنم (البته من سال اول کنکورمه الان)  یکی اینکه کم کم زیادش کردم یکی دگ هم اینکه سعی میگردم ۸ ساعت رو نهایت تا ساعت ۷ و۸ شب تموم کنم .اخری خیلی کمک کرد چون ازونور ۳-۴ ساعت اضاف میارمو اختصاص میدم به گوشی و یوتیوب. عبادتو نمازم خیلی به تقویت اراده کمک میکنه اگ شرایطشو داری روزی ۵ دقیقه اختصاص بده به قران خوندن همراه با معنی خییییلی تاثیر داره

----------

